# How to flash with GummyCharge



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi all.

I have Droid Charge that was flashed fine with Gingerbread via Odin.

I want to try Gummy, but can not make it work.

So far, I managed to learn how to log into CWN mode and wipe phone. Has done this several times yesterday.
Have GC ROM on SD card and can go to it in CWN mode. After I press OK though, all I have is white triangle with exclamation mark and little droid fella. So far, it's the same story yesterday and today. I let it sit, as someone told me it's "download mode" but there is no signs of anything happening. Been sitting on that screen for 6 minutes by now, no spinning, running dots, no sign og any action.
I had phone wiped and re-stocked with factory s/w, no difference.

At this point, I do not know if it's supposed to sit in this mode for .....many minutes, or do something or else.

Please, help with CLEAR AND SIMPLE step by step guidance how to accomplish this task. Please, do not toss "go to OP and do HC" type of advice at me, as it does not help. I am one of those that was NOT born with clear knowledge on this matters and need simple understandable guidance.
Will kindly appreciate.


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

a little update. tried it one more time, this time wiped cache, then tried loading GC. it will start load - box with arrow coming out of it - but revert to triangle with exclam mark right away.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

ukrkoz said:


> a little update. tried it one more time, this time wiped cache, then tried loading GC. it will start load - box with arrow coming out of it - but revert to triangle with exclam mark right away.


Ok, sounds like you have a bad download of Gummy. I would re-Odin TBH EP1W Rooted Stock Rom, Bloated or De-Bloated. Re-Odin CWM on top of that. Boot into EP1W FULLY, then power off and go back into CWM. (Assuming you have downloaded a new version of Gummy and placed it on your SD Card) Flash Gummy via CWM (Wipe Data/Factory Reset, Advanced / Wipe Dalvik Cache, Install via SD Card, Choose Zip from SD Card, navagate to where you have Gummy and install)


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

even more update. used Odin to install 1.9 version of GC and it worked ok.


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Ok, sounds like you have a bad download of Gummy. I would re-Odin TBH EP1W Rooted Stock Rom, Bloated or De-Bloated. Re-Odin CWM on top of that. Boot into EP1W FULLY, then power off and go back into CWM. (Assuming you have downloaded a new version of Gummy and placed it on your SD Card) Flash Gummy via CWM (Wipe Data/Factory Reset, Advanced / Wipe Dalvik Cache, Install via SD Card, Choose Zip from SD Card, navagate to where you have Gummy and install)


thank you, but that's exactly what I am afraid of - a lot of acronyms. LAYMAN ENGLISH, please. I am assuming, this tells me to do factory reinstall (done yesterday) and then flash over it in recovery mode. or CWN is a downloadable program?


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

ukrkoz said:


> thank you, but that's exactly what I am afraid of - a lot of acronyms. LAYMAN ENGLISH, please. I am assuming, this tells me to do factory reinstall (done yesterday) and then flash over it in recovery mode. or CWN is a downloadable program?


http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...de.-Everything-How-To.-Rom-Kernels-Radios-CWM
Using this post for reference of terms would be a great place to start, and learn how to use the flashing utilities available to the Charge.
Step 1: Flash http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...erbread-2-3-4-ep1w-leaked-official-build.html the file found there in Odin
Step 2: Flash http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?223-RECOVERY-Clockwork-Mod-Recovery the file found there in Odin
Step 3: Boot FULLY into your phone, skip the personal data parts, but make sure you are FULLY booted
Step 4: Re-Download Gummy http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6634-ROM-EP1W-CWM-GummyCharged-GBE-2.0-9-28-2011 from there, put it on your SD Card and install that in CWM. Again, please refer to my post on what Odin and CWM are and how to use them to ensure you have no issues. Thanks.


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

oh yeah, been there yesterday.:wink2:

hey, but I got it going. error I made was not guiding CWN exactly towards downloaded pgm. I think, I got it right this time. says "install from sd card complete".

thank you for sticking with me.:grin3:


----------

